# Boys bonding



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my 5 year old son having a cuddle with our new addition


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww, they are both so cute & adorable. They are going to grow up together being the best of buddies, they will have a very special bond. :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awwww, they are both so cute & adorable. They are going to grow up together being the best of buddies, they will have a very special bond. :thumbup:


Thank you, although my son wasnt impressed with him biting him (damn puppy needles) and says send him back lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes gorgeous, dont send him back send him here


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hes gorgeous, dont send him back send him here


What my 5 year old?  :thumbup: :arf:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

frags said:


> What my 5 year old?  :thumbup: :arf:


:lol: Only if we can do swapsies, in fact two for one, they are lovely together and never fight (honest).


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> :lol: Only if we can do swapsies, in fact two for one, they are lovely together and never fight (honest).


Ahhh but what you dont realise is that i actually have 4 children & 3 are dreaded teenagers so we have to do 4 for 2 :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

frags said:


> Ahhh but what you dont realise is that i actually have 4 children & 3 are dreaded teenagers so we have to do 4 for 2 :lol:


TDM has left the building, should you wish to leave a message do so after the beep ... BEEEEEP


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> TDM has left the building, should you wish to leave a message do so after the beep ... BEEEEEP


Nuff said :001_tt2:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow!! He looks like a big pup and what a beautiful colour.

Your son is gorgeous 2! I will take either of them!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> Wow!! He looks like a big pup and what a beautiful colour.
> 
> Your son is gorgeous 2! I will take either of them!


Thank you, il start packing there cases now


----------

